# identify my turbo-(sr20 content)



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

so i received a great deal on this turbo from buddy of mine a while back now and have lost contact with him and now that im going to be using this turbo i would like to know the specs on it- the turbo only has 20,000 km on it, and was replaced for a larger turbo for drift --- its a garrett M24 .60 cold side and .64 hot side internally wastegated


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

At a glance it looks like a Silvia T28. Some were ballbearing (like on a GT-R), most were journal. If it came from a S15 Silvia, then its a GT28R ball bearing. Get the garrett plate number on the bearing housing, and google it.


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: (VWBugman00)*

It looks like a 15g w/ Mitso exhaust flange.


----------



## S3.2 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: (GinsterMan98)*

Looks like a Garrett GT2560, or the classic old T28.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (S3.2)*

looks like nissan/garrett stamped m24 on alot of turbos
T-3's on 300zx's
or the t25 and t28's...
im betting that its at t28...which would be decent on a 1.8t daily driver.
even better for a 8v or somthing


----------



## Anthony1.8 (May 20, 2008)

I had a T28 off a Gtr, looked just like that. I didn't have any of those oil lines tho


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

its from a black top sr20det but im not sure what year and model the motor is, it is going on a 16v ford focus, and yeah before you say anything about this being a vw site i also have several vdubs--- about the numbers on the plate on the turbo
WL 2704J
14411-69f00
466541-3001


----------



## flatsix02 (Aug 23, 2004)

silvia t28


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

how do you tell the difference between the t25 and t28, ball bearing and journal bearing units?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_its from a black top sr20det but im not sure what year and model the motor is, it is going on a 16v ford focus, and yeah before you say anything about this being a vw site i also have several vdubs--- about the numbers on the plate on the turbo
WL 2704J
14411-69f00
466541-3001


no hate here buddy, 
i love me some 16v ford goodness, especially with some boost.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Fusor2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusor2* »_how do you tell the difference between the t25 and t28, ball bearing and journal bearing units?

you google the number plate on the chra. with a turbo this small, its not going to matter much if its dbb or journal


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

love me the 2 focus hatch as well
euro'd out and boosted....the way to go


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

here is my focus its going on
















here it is with the old wheels and not lowered


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Fusor2)*

i like the old wheels better...
euro bumpers would change the look dramaticly.....


----------

